# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  หลักทำงานและคุณสมบัติของเครื่องตัดเลเซอร์ ( LASER CUTTING )

## chusx1547

การตัดโดยเลเซอร์  เป็นเทคโนโลยีสำหรับการตัดวัตถุที่มีประสิทธิภาพสูง  ให้ชิ้นงานที่มีคุณภาพภายในระยะเวลาที่รวดเร็ว  ซึ่งสามารถใช้ทดแทนการตัดแบบเดิม  เช่น การตัดโดยก๊าซได้เป็นอย่างดี  การตัดโดยเลเซอร์  
สามารถตัดวัสดุทั่วไปที่มีขนาดไม่หนามาก  สามารถตัดวัสดุที่มีรูปร่าง#สลับซับซ้อนได้อย่างแม่นยำ
การตัดโดยใช้เลเซอร์ เป็นการใช้ความร้อนจากลำแสงเลเซอร์  ซึ่งเป็นแสงที่มีช่วงความถี่คลื่นแคบ  มีความเข้มและแรงงานสูงผ่านไปบนวัสดุ  ทำให้บริเวณจุดที่รับลำแสงหลอมละลาย  โดยเมื่อเคลื่อนแนวลำแสงนี้  
ก็จะทำให้ทำเป็นตัดชิ้นวัสดุได้  เครื่องตัดเลเซอร์ มีทั้งแบบตัดด้วยมือ  และแบบติดตั้งกับระบบ CNC ซึ่งควบคุมการตัดด้วยคอมพิวเตอร์




หลักการทำงานของกบิล
เครื่องตัดเลเซอร์ มีวิธีการตัดโดยใช้เลเซอร์  ต่อเรือด้วย แหล่งกำเนิดแสงเลเซอร์  เพื่อผลิตแสงเลเซอร์ซึ่งมีช่วงความถี่คลื่นแคบ  มีความเข้มและพลังงานสูง  ผ่านไปยังหัวตัด  ซึ่งจะมีเลนส์บีบลำแสงเพื่อฉายไปบนวัสดุ  
ทำให้เกิดการหลอมละลายและตัดชิ้นวัสดุในแดนที่ลำแสงผ่าน




แหล่งคลอดแสงเลเซอร์
การผลิตแสงเลเซอร์สำหรับการตัดวัสดุของเครื่องตัดเลเซอร์ โดยทั่วไปจะก๊าซซึ่งมีส่วนผสมของก๊าซคาร์บอนไดออกไซด์  ไนโตรเจน และฮีเลียม  ผ่านเข้าไปในแท่งทรง กระบอกกลวงและใช้พลังงานไฟฟ้าในการกระตุ้นอะตอมของก๊าซ  
เพราะว่าให้เกิดการปลดปล่อยพลังงานออกมาเกิดเป็นลำแสงเลเซอร์




มุทธาตัดเลเซอร์
หัวตัดเลเซอร์จะทำด้วยส่วนสร้างลำแสงเลเซอร์  ซึ่งมีช่วงความยาวคลื่นเฉพาะ  โดยลำแสงเลเซอร์จะส่องผ่านไปยังเลนส์เพื่อบีบลำแสงให้แคบและมีความเข้มสูงไปยังชิ้นงาน  นอกจากนี้หัวตัดเลเซอร์จะมีส่วนที่นำก๊าซที่มีความดัน
เพื่อที่จะใช้เป่าไล่เศษการตัดออกจากอาณาบริเวณที่ตัดชิ้นงาน




คุณลักษณะการตัดวัสดุ
การตัดโดยใช้เครื่องตัดเลเซอร์ให้ความแม่นยำที่สูงมาก  สามารถตัดอุปกรณ์ที่มีรูปร่างซับซ้อนได้  โดยรอยไหม้ที่เกิดจากความร้อนจากการตัดจะมีขนาดเล็ก




ข้อมูลทางเคล็ดของเครื่องตัดเลเซอร์




เปรียบการตัดโดยเครื่องตัดเลเซอร์กับการตัดโดยก๊าซ
คุณภาพการตัดโดยก๊าซ จะมีรอยตัดใหญ่  เกิดร่องรอยไหม้ที่ชิ้นงานในบริเวณกว้าง  ต้องเสียแรงงานในการปรับแต่งผิวชิ้นงาน
คุณภาพการตัดการตัดโดยเครื่องตัดเลเซอร์ คุณภาพการตัดดีมาก ลายตัดเล็ก  เกิดรอยไหม้ที่ชิ้นงานน้อย
ความรวดเร็วในการตัดโดยก๊าซ ค่อนข้างล่า
ความรวดเร็วในการตัดโดยเครื่องตัดเลเซอร์ รวดเร็วสำหรับการตัดชิ้นงานที่ความหนาไม่เหลือ 0.25 นิ้ว
ค่าลงทุนโดยก๊าซ ราคาประมาณ $2,000,000 - $5,000,000 เพื่อเครื่องตัดขนาดที่ตัดแผ่นโลหะได้ 20 x 6.5 ฟุต  ความหนา 0.4 นิ้ว
ค่าลงทุนการตัดโดยเครื่องตัดเลเซอร์ ราคาประมาณ $300,000 เพราะว่าเครื่องตัดขนาดที่ตัดแผ่นโลหะได้ 20 x 6.5 ฟุต  ความหนา 0.4 นิ้ว
เครื่องใช้ไม้สอยที่ต้องบำรุงรักษาการตัดโดยก๊าซ ได้แก่ ปลายหัวตัด
อุปกรณ์ที่ต้องบำรุงรักษาโดยเครื่องตัดเลเซอร์  ได้แก่ Protective glass, gas nozzles และตัวกรองป้องกันฝุ่น
การใช้แรงงานและสาธารณูปโภคการตัดโดยก๊าซ HR plate 30 psi oxygen @ 60 CF/M  4 psi acetylene @ 7 CF/M			
การใช้แรงงานและสาธารณูปโภคการตัดโดยเครื่องตัดเลเซอร์ การใช้พลังงานสำหรับเครื่องตัด 1,500 Watt Co2 laser: กำลังไฟฟ้า: 24-40 kW Laser gas (Co2, N2, He):  2-16 l/h
Cutting gas (O2, No2): 500-2,000 l/h
ความจำกัดการตัดโดยก๊าซ ตัดได้เฉพาะโลหะที่มีส่วนประกอบของเหล็ก (Ferrous Metal) ไม่สามารถตัดอะลูมิเนียมหรือสแตนเลสได้
ความจำกัดการตัดโดยเครื่องตัดเลเซอร์ ความหนาชิ้นงานไม่เกิน 0.5 นิ้ว และไม่สามารถตัดชิ้นงานที่เป็นโลหะสะท้อนแสง หรือ อะลูมิเนียม หรือทองแดงที่มีผิวมันวาว




ข่าวสารเพิ่มเติม
ตารางแสดงประเภทวัสดุและความหนาที่เครื่องตัดเลเซอร์เก่งตัดได้
วัสดุ				ความหนา
เหล็ก/MILD STEEL			0.4 - 25mm
สเตนเลส/STAINLESS STEEL		0.4 - 16mm
อลูมิเนียม/ALUMINIUM			0.4 - 10mm
ทองเหลือง/BRASS			0.4 - 3mm
อะคริลิก/ACRYLIC			0.4 - 30mm




ไฟล์งานที่ โปรแกรมของเครื่องตัดเลเซอร์ รองรับได้คือ
File “.ai” จากโปรแกรม Coral Draw
File “.dxf” จากโปรแกรม Auto Cad




ต้นเค้า: http://www2.dede.go.th/bhrd/old/web_...31/31_thai.swf

----------


## chusx1547

Read it, good topic

----------

